# Tired of living like this! Please help



## Karine Ramez (Mar 23, 2016)

Let me start by introducing myself, I am a 16 year old girl living in Toronto, Canada.

Growing up I never had any problems at all with my stomach, however everything changed once I decided to completely change my eating habits, adding a lot of fruits & vegetables, leaving out anything fried, greasy, or fast food at all for that matter.

At first, this drastic change felt amazing I started working out and living healthy, everything was going great.. However, about a year ago things started getting weirder and weirder. From not being able to go to the washroom at all in one day to having to go 4 times the next.. Not to mention the constant pain in my stomach and uncomfortable feeling following me around no matter where I went. At first I didn't even realize how bad the whole thing was, but now looking back I can't believe it's been that long and nothing has changed. A regular day for me consists of waking up with a flat stomach followed by my first and only bowel movement of the day. As soon as I eat, it doesn't matter if it's a handful of blueberries or a full out breakfast, I literally see my stomach bloat before my eyes. Then, I get multiple stomach pains, cramps and most importantly gas throughout the day, not to mention how uncomfortable I feel everywhere I go. No matter what I do, I always have a constant feeling like I need to go to the washroom but when I do go, I'm unable to get anything out of it. My stools are also always different and can go from liquid to very hard. I've tried talking to my doctor about it, she recommended doing a blood test that showed no negative results, she mentioned I was not lactose or gluten intolerant. She wanted to prescribe me some anti depressants but I refused, knowing it would only create more side effects. I even did an ultrasound, and the results came out perfect. This has become part of my everyday routine now, I even have to wake up extra early everyday to make sure I have time to go to the washroom before I leave for school. I've been working out for a year now, and my results are truly amazing, until I eat something and my stomach literally looks pregnant! I'm so beyond tired of this, I feel hopeless and breakdown every once in a while, knowing there really is no cure to it. Although I feel like I've tried everything to cure this uncomfortable feeling, with the little bit of hope I have left, I decided to post this knowing someone out there might feel like me. So please, if you can relate to anything i'm saying at all, answer this, share your story with me. Maybe knowing I'm not the only one feeling this constant pain will help me deal with this nightmare, at least emotionally...

Thanks for taking the time to read this


----------



## Noca (Oct 24, 2015)

Give anti-depressants a try for 2-3 months, if nothing good comes of it, move onto something else. This forum is full of IBS treatments, you just gotta make a list and start from the top and work your way through it.


----------



## gutfeeling369 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi Karine, sorry that you are feeling like this. I had IBS for a long time. My life sucked, I couldn't do anything normal... I went to so many doctors but none could help me. I started to try to heal myself doing a lot of research about my disorder. While doing that I found Dr. Brandeis and his intestinal repair protocol online which finally helped me, just google it. He focuses primarily on eating habits and natural supplements, no chemicals. He advised me which food to eat and what to avoid. My health improved a lot. I feel great now, I totally recommend Dr. Brandeis! All the best to you!


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi karine - sorry to hear you are going through this. Trying to find a better gi dr could help - one that orders more test and helps you be proactive in figuring out the issue. Many drs will do a test then send you on your way. The good drs will continue to get more test and investigate with you. Hope things start looking up for you!


----------

